# 20gal vert. EuroVent Const. Journal



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Well this is my 6th viv since I started this damned adictive hobby in Feb. of this year. I love it!!
I have been lurking and learning on this board ever since and I have finally put together what I think is a good viv. One that I will repeat often.
We all have different ways of building vivs and different reasons for doing what we do. My main reason for building mine this way is two fold. One, I wanted total unubstructed view of my frogs. Second, I wanted it to be as low maintenance as possible.

So I started with a 20 gal tank. I took the top and bottom black plastic framing off to give the look of solid glass. My first step was to work on the upper vent. I made this from screen door frame channel that you can get at HD or Lowes. I made sure the actual opening was just wide enough to accomodate a 1-1/2" CPU fan. The screening material is mesquito netting from REI camping and hiking outfitters. It was only $3 a yard so I have enough to do 50 vivs!! This I siliconed in snuggly to the top.



















Next, I drilled three 7/8" holes in the back wall of the tank. The bottom center hole is a drain valve. The hole next to that is the outlet for the external filter system. The upper hole is for the return from the filter to the waterfall.










The outlet connection has an elbow turned down to hopefully keep larger debris (frogs!!) from accidentally getting sucked into the pump. I don't plan on anything large getting under the substrate, but I am sure some of you longtimers could tell us newcomers some horror stories.










Anyway....
This is what the Zoo Med 501 filter/pump looks like once it is hooked up.(I have since added quick disconnects on the tubing for ease of removing to clean). The 501 is an external filter for turtle tanks and vivariums. It pumps a max of 79 GPH. It gives perfect pressure for a waterfall. No regulation is necessary. ($49.99) My only complaint is that is has to be primed by filling the reservoir with water before turning it on. It takes several tries before you get it to run and then it sucks air from somewhere (not the hose connections) creating bubbles in the return line to the waterfall, which in itself is no problem except it creates a lot of noise. After a lot of fiddleing with the filter you can get this to stop and then it is the quietest pump you ever heard.

View from the outside










View from the inside










Now comes the cool part. I decided the best way to get a clear front glass to view through was to use the European vent method but I did not want it to be as bulkie and cumbersome (not too mention, more expensive) as some I have seen here on other posts. My idea is to make it completely from light weight plastic (acrylic), no metal (aluminum or stainless steel). so this is what I came up with and it works better than I could have ever dreamed possible.










I got the acrylic from tapplastics.com and man is it cheap (money wise, not quality). You have to buy 4,5, or 6 foot pieces but most things are only $3 to $5 for 5 feet, enough to do many more vivs. I also bought their arylic cement to glue this stuff together. Fantastic stuff, dries clear.

What this vent consists of is two plastic angles (these I got from Lowes not tapplastics.com). They are 1" x 1" corner wall protectors. They also have 3/4" x 3/4" but these are too small. I glued two of these together to form a "Z" shape. Then drilled a hundred holes (the smallest I could find--1/64" so the FF can't get out) along the joint that I just glued. I attached the small "U" channel (1/4" wide to accomodate 2 pieces of 1/8" glass) to the top inside edge of the "Z" piece.

Next came the GS backing covered with cocoa fiber in the usual manner. I wanted my waterfall to fill a pond so the wood piece on the background is actually a fake plastic log for aquariums (I'm famous for using them!!) with the return hose from the filter going through the back of the wood. I will eventually have a small piece of real ghost wood in the viv somewhere. The bowl that the waterfall pours into is one of those large foam reptile waterfalls from the pet store (surprise!!) One of these have been cut into three different water features for previous vivs. Cuts the cost down.










Then I put DAP's bronze silicone caulk on the sides to cover the view of the substrate, leca and water. I used DAP because GE silicone is getting hard to find without the mildew resistance. And I actually like the DAP better. The color is better than GE's brown or black. I did not cover the back glass because I have found that it is very important that you be able to see the water from somewhere to visually inspect the quality and level. I also did not cover the bottom front glass (as you well see later) because I wanted you to be able to see the construction better. Later I may put somethnig on the outside to hide the works and then again maybe I won't.










Sorry, some of the pics are a little fuzzy.










Next I siliconed the new vent system to the bottom front of the viv. I used a piece of glass 5-1/2" high at the bottom and glued the vent on top of that. Now this is the part that I really think has helped eleviate the fog--I put the glass in at an angle, not straight up and down. This enabled the air to have a natural up slope that works without even using a fan!!










Then I cut the egg crate and PVC pipe supports.



















I covered the egg crate with window screen. Then glued the large upper "U" channel to the underside of the top vent. This piece is twice as high as the bottom channel to allow you to lift the glass out of the tracks for easy access to the viv or cleaning.



















After all the glue and silicone cured (2 days) I tested my plumbing skills. Usually a disaster around this house but with this viv, not one leak!!!



















Then I trial fit the sliding glass doors. A perfect fit!! I can't even slid a piece of paper into any of the seams.










Better pics coming!!!

At this point I put a plastic support piece under each corner of my euro vent to prevent the weight of the glass from causing the vent to eventually sag.










The look is totally awesome without that ugly black plastic framing. I let it sit like this for another day to varify no leaks. I put a plastic knob on the sliding glass door.










I chose to put it at the bottom of the door so not to block the view. The middle seam of the 2 glass panels is only 1/8". 
This view shows a better relationship of the glass at the bottom and the sliding doors above.










You can also see the support piece toward the front. The substrate will come up to the exact level of the caulk line and vent with the holes.



















I have one concern with this design. The bottom track may collect water (hopefully not, if there is no condensation like I plan) but if it does, I will have to drill drain holes, which would unfortunately drain to the OUTSIDE of the viv--not good.










Now, what to do with the water from the waterfall. I took a small plastic flower pot with holes in the bottom and cut off the top 1" and notched one side to slide under the waterfall and filled the pot with small river rocks.










As you can see, I also put another layer of screen on top of the Leca. Then put in the substrate (jungle mix with cocoa fiber added)










Then added moss up to and around the pot/pond (Don't worry, in the finished product I have hidden the edge of the pot with rock and moss, you can't see it)



















On the back wall of the foam waterfall you can see an extensive flat spot, horizantally. I toyed with the idea of removing it but thought it would make a good place for the frogs to sit and enjoy the water, maybe a diving board!! :lol: 










Now comes the plants. all the broms where supplied by Antone (frogtofall). Antone thanks, they look fantastic. There is a fern (unknown) Pepperomia Jayde, creeping fig, ivy, anthurium and the ground cover in the front right corner is Parthenocissis Stricta.














































The next morning when I looked at the viv, the sides were covered with condensation and not one drop on the front glass and I don't even have a fan attached yet.










and if you can see the hygrometer in the viv the humidity was 93%. I have two holes drilled in the top for mist nozzles, I just haven't installed them yet. 










The black circle in the upper right corner is a rubber washer. One problem with a sliding door is that when you slide one door closed it has a tendency to pull the other door open an 1/8" so I put this washer as a stop to prevent the right side from moving. I have since put a tiny drop of hot glue in the upper right corner. Hot glue is not good for much but in this case it will hold the glass in place and will be easy to remove.

And this is one of the new inhabitants. One of 4 Alex Sens Imis that I recently got from snmreptiles.com (fantastic people). 










Just to give you an idea of how small these thumbs are, here is one eating a FF 










and the rest

[/img]http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/2544/imgp02857qn.jpg









Thanks for viewing.[/img]


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, that came along very nicely! The vent is working very well too! I'm glad you like the broms. The plants and everything look great in there. Keep us updated on how it grows in and everything.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Love all the pictures! Thanks for posting such a complete record. Your viv is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

That is a really nice viv, i hope i am able to build one that well. how many hours total did it take you to build that???


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

PERFECT TIMING Steve. I'm looking to use that idea for keeping the front glass clear on an acrylic tank I'm having made. I'm THRILLED to see how well it's working  

The one thing I'm stilled working/deciding on is the set up for the front door. I like your idea of the 1/4" U channels for the two pieces of 1/8" glass. Does the glass slide pretty easily? When you're sliding the doors do the glass panels slide/scrape against each other?

I couldn't find the U channel on the tapplastic web site. Does it go by another name? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

That is a fantastic design there, great job! I really love the tank.

Jordan


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the waterfall trap, thats a neat idea. Looking great. Update it when the plants grow in a little too!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Something I just noticed. Is that an incandescent light?? If so, you MIGHT wanna check out some fluorescents or PC's or something. Your broms and plants won't look as nice with basic incdst. lighting.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> That is a really nice viv, i hope i am able to build one that well. how many hours total did it take you to build that???


Nicholas,
It took about three weeks to complete. But that is only because I have done a few of these and already had most o the supplies laying around. Actual hours were about 32, not including drying time.
Glad you like it. Lets us know how yours turns out.



> I couldn't find the U channel on the tapplastic web site. Does it go by another name?
> 
> Gary,
> Here it is....
> ...


Antone,
No, it is not an incandescent. It is a temporary flourescent that came from a 10 gall. tank. It is a 15 watt. I want to get one of those spirals you talked about. What does the canopy look like that you got for your spiral light?

Thanks again for the broms. I can't wait for this viv to fill in with growth.[/quote:1z7s4lhy]


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its just a simple satellite dish fixture. The ones that people use for basking lamps with reptiles. Petsmart sells them for like $15, Home Depot has them for $5. Haha.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by "satellite dish fixture"? Do you have a pic?


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

looks nice.

but...unless the frogs spend most of thier time off the ground, wont the handle at the bottem of the doors somewhat obstruct thier view?

for the water collecting in the U channel problem, you could always connect a short (maybe 2" or so) piece of U Channel to one of the ends of the main channel but perpindicular to it against the glass and ramping down to the substrate. then cut out the main channel where the shorter one comes into it. then the water would drain out the main channel, down the shorter channel, and into the substrate.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Like this, but from Home Depot. This one is from http://www.drsfostersmith.com and its $15, but HD has them for $5.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> but...unless the frogs spend most of thier time off the ground, wont the handle at the bottem of the doors somewhat obstruct thier view?


Their view or my view?

They are actually spending most of their time at the top inside the broms so I get a perfect view of them.



> for the water collecting in the U channel problem, you could always connect a short (maybe 2" or so) piece of U Channel to one of the ends of the main channel


That is a very good idea, thanks for your input.


Antone,
I see now. It looks more like a salad bowl!!! :lol: 
And this just sits flat on top of the viv? Cool
Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You could sit it flat on top, but it will be HOT. I would hover it above the tank about 3"-5" or so. Thats how my 29 gal is.

Here's a bad picture...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Very nice construction journal!!! I really like the doors and the vents. I especially like that you thought the black border was ugly and decided to get rid of it.


----------



## jeffreyvmd (Oct 16, 2004)

*tank*

Great job. It looks amazing. Keep us all posted as to how it grows out and how the pump holds up.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

*Upper U Channel*

Hi, thanks for suppling the link to the lower "U" channel, but could you supply the info for where you got the deeper upper "U" channel?

You also mentioned that you got quick connects for the filter tubing. Could you supply that info as well?

Thanks and looks great!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Great viviarium!

What size tubing does that filter use, 1/2"? 

I am already looking to make another viv and I'd like to do something similar to what you have there. Wondering what sized hose so I know what size bulkheads and other fittings to buy. I was guessing I'd need 1/2" bulkheads and hosebarbs.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

The pump origianlly came with 1/2" inside diameter hose. But it is a very thin hose and will not work with the fittings that I used, the quick disconnect type. I changed the hose to the standard 1/2" so that I could use standard 1/2" fittings. All I did was make sure that I used hose clamps on the filter. so far it is working great.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

jmarks,

I PM'd you the website again. Here it is also....



http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=246&PHPSESSID=200605211840411923052450#

The last two items listed in the drop down box are the ones you want.

E. Deep End Cap Channel #5 (top channel) and End Cap Channel #4 (bottom channel)


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

*what did you use for bulkhead fittings?*

It looks from the pictures that you used PVC and washers from HD or Lowes to make the bulkheads on the back of your tank. Is this correct? Do you have any suggestions for the gaskets to use? Did you silicon them in place afterwards?

Thanks-


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes those are PVC valves and connectors. I used rubber washers. The problem is that they are hard to find with a large enough center hole to fit the connectors. Strangely, they come in a large enough outside diameter so I just cut the inside hole large enough to fit. Then I put a good amount of silicon on both sides of each washer and screwed them into place. It worked very well. After they were good and dry, there were no leaks.

It is now two weeks later, and all is still well. No leaks, no bug escapes, and the Imis love it!! They are always up in the broms. The glass is always clear except just after the misting, which is in the evening so the glass has a chance to dry and clear up by morning when I feed them, otherwise the glass is a little hard to open because the misting has caused suction between the two sheets of glass. Nothing you can't deal with. I wonder how it would have worked with a single pane of galss hinged from the right side?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Steve,

I'm REALLY glad to hear the euro style vents are keeping the front pane so clear. My custom made acrlyic tank is in the processing of being made with the same style vents as yours. Mine will have a single glass front door with hinges on the left side. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, please, end me pics!!!


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

If you have time, it would be cool to see a list of every part used and dimensions of each, like a shopping list, but i don't really need that. 

thanks for any help, chris

edited because I didn't read first, everyone point and :lol:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :?


----------

